# Growing Thoroughbred



## amgThoroughbreds (Aug 14, 2013)

My thoroughbred gelding will be 2 this april. I know everyone has mixed feelings about when to start a young horse, but I was gonna start getting on at 2 1/2. Nothing crazy, just walks around the pasture. He is so scrawny right now though that I wouldn't even consider riding any time soon. He is 15.2hh and both of my vets said he looks like he has a lot of growing left to do. I don't expect him to have any muscling since I don't work him and he hasn't filled out much. At what age did your yearlings start to actually look like a full grown horse? He lives out on pasture 24/7. Other than groundwork sessions once a week, he is just out being a horse.


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

I don't start my horses (riding that is) until they are 3.5-4 years old, but that's me. Be very careful as their growth plates don't close until much later (6-7). 

I don't have TBs I have Spanish barbs, my mare grew and grew until she was about 8, her withers didn't really fill in until she was about 6-7 years old. She never really had that scrawny yearling look to her though, just uneven and a bit butt high.

My boy is still growing he'll be 5 next month and he keeps filling out, he really didn't look awkward as a yearling either, just a bit leaner and smaller.

Both of them grew up on 24 hour pasture also. 

Ground work will help with muscling, but time is the only thing that will really make them grow out of the baby stage. He's a cute boy though.


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

I know Thoroughbreds mature quickly, and the racing industry start them very early, but I wouldn't be starting this horse for another year and a half at least. To me, he still looks incredibly baby-like, very much a yearling rather than a long yearling. Like Wakiya said, he's knees won't close until he's 4 or so, and his back won't close up for a while after that.

Everyone is different, but, for this horse, I would wait.


----------



## amgThoroughbreds (Aug 14, 2013)

Its hard sometimes when you have other people tempting you. I have a friend that raises QH's and she starts under saddle at 18 months! She thinks that I should already be starting my colt, which I would never do. Thankfully I have plenty of other horses to ride so I am not as tempted to start him early. 
Based on his mental and physical maturity at this moment, I will certainly wait a little longer


----------



## alyssaanne (Aug 12, 2012)

I personally think people should wait until at least 3.5-4 years old. Why chance the long term soundness of your horse for an extra year or so? Plus it gives people a chance to really have a strong foundation with training before getting on. But then again I don't have hardly any experience with this subject. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

He's gonna be quite the looker when he grows up!


----------



## amgThoroughbreds (Aug 14, 2013)

Yogiwick said:


> He's gonna be quite the looker when he grows up!


thanks I didn't expect much out of him. But I have to say that I am pleasantly surprised lol. He wasn't exactly the best looking weanling when I first brought him home. Very sick and underweight


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Handsome boy! His head and body still look very young and immature, IMO. Physical appearance and mental maturity levels vary greatly from horse to horse at similar ages, and of course we've been reminded here that there are some growth plates which won't close for several more years, despite outward appearance.

I'm not opposed to lightly starting some 2 year olds, but ideally it's decided on the individual horse's readiness, based on educated opinion. At 2, my own QH gelding was well balanced physically, but he wasn't mentally ready for riding. Rode lightly this winter but, at 34 months of age, a growth spurt has him looking like an awkward, gangly, hip-high baby again. Riding work is back on hold until his physical self re-aligns with his mental self.


----------



## jmike (Aug 21, 2013)

subbing -- my qh was born april fools day 2012

want to see what you do with him --- awesome looking horse


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

You've done well with him - he looks pretty good from where he was when you got him but his poor start has set him back and for that reason alone I would leave him until he's 3 before you get on him.
I won't start a horse that's been in good condition all its life until it at least 3 - and the bigger horses like the warmbloods, Irish Drafts and drafts (as in shires, percherons etc) crosses are best left until they're 4.
My grt. uncle used to say that a year waited at the start of its riding life can mean a lot more years of soundness at the end of it so worth being patient


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

You're right, he is still pretty scrawny, though you've taken him far already. Just to be safe I would start building up those muscles from the ground and wait the extra 6 mo to start riding him as a 3 yo. I think many horses, no matter the breed just look older and more horse-like as a 3 yo than at 2. Just something about that extra year matures their whole body immensely in my eyes.

That bit of extra time to work on bulking up all his muscles on and around his back will go a long way in the long term, and set you up for success later on. 

Even just a walk around on an under muscled young horse can be more hurtful than helpful when you take into consideration the way muscles grow and strengthen and respond to stress and wear.

Good luck and happy training.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

I would never back a horse before he is 4 years old and Dr Deb Bennett explains the growth process best here...

http://www.equinestudies.org/ranger_2008/ranger_piece_2008_pdf1.pdf

Although a horse such as quarter horse may LOOK mature at a young age, THEY ARE NOT, all horses mature at the same rate skeletally and you risk doing an awful lot of damage by starting them early. DO NOT be tempted into backing him early just because you know people who are doing this.
Just enjoy this baby horse, let him be a horse and if you must, enjoy some ground work with him but remember that he is a YOUNG horse and as such does not have the concentration to do anything for longer that 15 - 20 minutes at a time.


----------



## amgThoroughbreds (Aug 14, 2013)

Merlot said:


> I would never back a horse before he is 4 years old and Dr Deb Bennett explains the growth process best here...
> 
> http://www.equinestudies.org/ranger_2008/ranger_piece_2008_pdf1.pdf
> 
> ...



This thread was not about when to start a young horse, rather, at what point did they look a bit more mature. I didn't want to go there since everyone has their own opinions. I will be honest and say that I will not be starting my horse at 4. When he turns 3 I will get on. If I see that he is truly not ready then I will wait.
There are boarders at my barn that raise Tennessee walkers and rocky mountains. They start all of their horses at 2 and have never had a problem. These horses have all lived to over 30 completely sound. It just depends. Every situation is different.


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

Not sure of his lines, but my TB mare was still very baby-like at 4 & 5 years old. She was started just after her 5th birthday, but we took it really slow. She didn't truly fill out until this past summer at 7.5y/o. Almost 8 now and I do think she's still sprouting small amounts and filling out here or there. I'd say the majority of her growing was done by 7.5. Before that she was off and on babyish/still going through awkward phases, etc etc.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Its impossible to tell whats going on inside a horses by looking at it.
If we could do that there would be no need for X ray machines, MRI scanners etc


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

I also wouldn't start a horse until 3 (or 4 if they are immature looking), there really is no hurry and if you don't start until 3 then you wont be tempted to do too much too soon.


----------



## amgThoroughbreds (Aug 14, 2013)

I figured, might as well keep this thread updated... For myself and anyone that is interested in his progress... I haven't sticked him in a while but I know he is growing. I can't see over his butt anymore without standing on my toes. I kind of miss having my little 13 hand colt lol


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

He's growing well but still very much a baby to look at


----------



## amgThoroughbreds (Aug 14, 2013)

I got on for the first time in an open field. (And don't worry, I was only on for less than 5 minutes). I honestly couldn't have asked for a better horse. He has never offered to kick, buck or bite. Really sweet guy. A few of my friends still can't believe that he is a TB. Which is really sad cause I have dealt with really great and even tempered TB's. They aren't all hot and crazy. More people should give them a chance


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

He isn't even two yet is he? I really don't think he needs to have any weight on him at this point.


----------



## amgThoroughbreds (Aug 14, 2013)

Endiku said:


> He isn't even two yet is he? I really don't think he needs to have any weight on him at this point.


No need to be judgmental. There are thousands of other people out there right now that are already riding their yearlings at a w/t/c. I am nowhere near that. Sitting on my horse once in a blue moon is not going to hurt him. That is all I do. Sit and get off. And this isn't something I do everyday. The next time I get on will probably be in a month or two.
I even consult with my vet who monitors his progress every time she comes out (which is every month). She said there was no problem with sitting on him every once in a while. It is not going to hurt him


----------



## amgThoroughbreds (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm just gonna take the pic down. I don't want to deal with anyone saying that what I am doing is wrong. Here's another of him about two weeks ago.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Eeeeep. He still looks like he's growing so muches. I'd wait to do any sort of backing, too... But he's your horse and it's your decision.  He's really cute. ^^


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

No judgement here, just my opinion. I guess I just have a hard time seeing the need in sitting on/riding babies, especially under two because they're just so immature. My TB filly was 26 months old when I sold her and she still looked very much like a baby. I had a lot of fun with her though, without ever riding her  We went for walks (I was lucky and had all kinds of exposure to give her where she lived), did ground exercises, went hand grazing, make obstacle courses for her to walk over...it was neat. She was racing bred and if she had made it into a racing stable, she would have already been galloping on the track consistently, and honestly I can't even fathom it! I realize it is something that is done, and done often with QH and TB colts and fillies, but it doesn't make it a good idea. Tons of people ride in tomb thumbs, screw/twist bits, and tight tie downs too. That isn't good.

He's your colt and its your choice, but don't be afraid to go easy with him. Even going with your original plan to wait until he's 2 1/2 would be great. May I make just one suggestion though? I know you're not in ANY way a heavy rider, but its still a lot of pressure on his back in one area. It is for any horse. Since he's very young, it may be a good idea to go ahead and saddle him when you do sit on him. It adds a bit more weight, but it also distributes your weight a lot more evenly and will probably make it a little easier for him, especially once you start walking around.

Again, its just my two cents...you don't have to take it...but I'm not intending to be cruel. I've watched your colt grow up on this forum and think he's a stunner. I know you want what is best for him.


----------



## amgThoroughbreds (Aug 14, 2013)

Endiku said:


> No judgement here, just my opinion. I guess I just have a hard time seeing the need in sitting on/riding babies, especially under two because they're just so immature. My TB filly was 26 months old when I sold her and she still looked very much like a baby. I had a lot of fun with her though, without ever riding her  We went for walks (I was lucky and had all kinds of exposure to give her where she lived), did ground exercises, went hand grazing, make obstacle courses for her to walk over...it was neat. She was racing bred and if she had made it into a racing stable, she would have already been galloping on the track consistently, and honestly I can't even fathom it! I realize it is something that is done, and done often with QH and TB colts and fillies, but it doesn't make it a good idea. Tons of people ride in tomb thumbs, screw/twist bits, and tight tie downs too. That isn't good.
> 
> He's your colt and its your choice, but don't be afraid to go easy with him. Even going with your original plan to wait until he's 2 1/2 would be great. May I make just one suggestion though? I know you're not in ANY way a heavy rider, but its still a lot of pressure on his back in one area. It is for any horse. Since he's very young, it may be a good idea to go ahead and saddle him when you do sit on him. It adds a bit more weight, but it also distributes your weight a lot more evenly and will probably make it a little easier for him, especially once you start walking around.
> 
> Again, its just my two cents...you don't have to take it...but I'm not intending to be cruel. I've watched your colt grow up on this forum and think he's a stunner. I know you want what is best for him.


I would never do anything to hurt him. He's my son lol. This is just the way I have learned to train. Everything is gradual. Like I said, this is just the second time I got on. Its not something I do frequently. I don't do anything with him at all right now. Once every few weeks we do some refreshers on the ground. But he's just living out on over 50 acres of pasture eating and living the good life.
I do all of my riding with a bareback pad except for when I am at shows (not with my colt, I have other horses that I ride). But I will consider using a well fitted saddle. I'm a bareback, bitless kind of person.


----------



## amgThoroughbreds (Aug 14, 2013)

Now 23 months old. He is slowly and steadily growing. I'm thinking he'll probably top out at 15.3hh. His former vet originally thought he would reach 17hh when he was born, but because of his lack of proper nutrition for a majority of the first year of life, I highly doubt he will get even close.


----------



## bchappy (Jan 7, 2014)

I just want to say, for being an awkward yearling, particularly a TB, I really like him! Doesn't look like he has any major conformation faults so far, and he's got a lovely calm eye


----------



## amgThoroughbreds (Aug 14, 2013)

Pics from today. You can't really tell from these angles but he has filled out a little bit... Someone suggested that he kind of looked like an Appendix. Does anyone see it? I know his mom was TB but father was unknown so I guess it could be possible


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Wouldn't surprise me, his head looks very quarter horse, but there are people on here who are far more expert on this than I am!
He is a lovely a looking boy, a little on the lean side however that is actually a good thing as if they have too much weight at this stage it can lead to all sorts of developmental bone problems. Are you feeding him salt? and what country are you in? (sorry about the questions ;-))


----------



## amgThoroughbreds (Aug 14, 2013)

Merlot said:


> Wouldn't surprise me, his head looks very quarter horse, but there are people on here who are far more expert on this than I am!
> He is a lovely a looking boy, a little on the lean side however that is actually a good thing as if they have too much weight at this stage it can lead to all sorts of developmental bone problems. Are you feeding him salt? and what country are you in? (sorry about the questions ;-))


He has a very small head. Still fits in a cob size halter. My vet wants him to stay on the leaner side. He had some extra weight before and it was putting stress on his joints. He gets free choice salt. I'm in the US (Florida)


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

ahhh Florida, I asked because the background looked like NZ ;-)
It might pay to add salt to his feed - around 2 Tbsp per day. They don't get enough from salt licks and it would help his coat and also with all that green grass, he could well do with it 
I like him.


----------



## amgThoroughbreds (Aug 14, 2013)

Haha, I wish. I do love the area I live in though. We actually have hills! lol ..I started giving him flaxseed a few months ago and I haven't seen much of a change in his coat. So maybe he has a mineral deficiency, I'll try giving him more salt and see if that helps. He lives out on pasture too so that doesn't help either.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I would hang salt licks around the place before adding salt to his feed - if he ignores them or doesn't bother with them enough then first check what is already in whatever you feed him before adding any extra - a horse that's not in work and not sweating needs on average 2 tablespoons per day (approx. 10gms)


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

It's very difficult to feed too much salt to a horse. The main problem we see is people not feeding enough. The sodium/potassium balance is critical for cellular health. Grass - especially green grass is loaded with potassium as are most processed feeds. Salt must be added to feed to correct this, they simply do not get enough from any amount of licks in the paddock  Too little salt leads to all sorts of problems from a dull coat, through to head flicking,ultra spookyness and even tight muscles. (Sorry to sound like a big know-all but this is what we study).


----------



## amgThoroughbreds (Aug 14, 2013)

We have a few salt blocks throughout the property. He is very submissive so chances are the other horses aren't letting him get to it. It doesn't cost much and if it doesn't hurt, I'll definitely try it.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

There are so many fun baby things that you can do to prep him before ride time. Bit him up and work him on long lines for a while till he's got that down pact. Lot's of desensitizing and such


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

He is really cute! I like him a lot. Congrats on getting him into better health and condition, looks like he'll make a nice little horse. As for the salt, salt normally isn't an issue, salt blocks work pretty well, the minerals are what are normally the problem. People put out the mineral salt blocks, and assume the horse is getting his minerals too, but often times they don't, because they don't need salt so they avoid both blocks. 

Something you can do is get him tested to see if he has any mineral deficiencies, then get loose minerals to add to his feed if he needs something more. I'm in CA, got my Arab in CA, then moved to MD. Sold my mare when I was in MD, and new owners did a test to see if she had any mineral deficiencies, as she just wasn't bouncing back from the move like a younger horse should. Found out she wasn't getting enough selenium, so they had to start supplementing her food to make sure she was getting everything she needed. After that and getting teeth done, she bounced back quite nicely. 

On that note too, she wasn't fed properly when I got her, no idea how long that'd been going on, she was 13.2 when I got her, and after a year of properly getting fed, she grew almost a hand, hit just under 14.2. So he may yet surprise you. Keep the pictures coming, love watching horses grow and mature.


----------



## amgThoroughbreds (Aug 14, 2013)

No more worries on his coat. He is shedding nicely and it is all shine under what is left of his dull winter fluff. I didn't add salt but started giving him more flax.

MangoRoX87- We are way past all of that. He ground drives (with out a bit. I don't use bits), lunges, etc. He has been ponied out on the trail. Trailered off property. I've done everything I can think of with this guy. He's pretty much good to go. We just have to wait now. He is going to be my liberty horse so I do a lot of groundwork/ relationship building exercises with him.


----------



## amgThoroughbreds (Aug 14, 2013)

His winter coat is almost gone. I've been doing some vigorous brushing whenever I get the chance and the hair is just flying off. His coat gets much lighter in the summer almost like a bay. He is still very butt high so I am hoping with in the next year or so he will start to level out. 
..ohh and if any one wants to critique his conformation and any other faults, go ahead. I always like to hear what others have to say and what I can improve.


----------



## amgThoroughbreds (Aug 14, 2013)

Now officially 15.3hh (hind end). Still pretty downhill. He's starting to develop some muscling in his shoulder and hind end which is great because he hasn't been worked at all. He's doing it all by himself. Being 24/7 on pasture really works wonders on conditioning.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Please do add salt. Every horse needs it in their feed NOT just from a lick. This is to help with the critical sodium/potassium balance.
As he is young you may not notice any problems yet but believe me if you continue to have him on pasture and not add salt, you will run into big problems down the track a bit! Apart from that he looks great but remember he is a YOUNG horse and needs to grow. Personally as I said before I would never back a horse before they are at least 4.


----------



## amgThoroughbreds (Aug 14, 2013)

All I have been doing is groundwork (once a week) with the occasional lunge session. Conditioning, if done properly can benefit the young horse. Now I promise for sure I won't be riding him this year but I definitely won't wait till he is four though. Light trail rides when he is 3 will not hurt.

He gets a ration balancer along with his feed that also has salt. In addition to the salt block. 

Conditioning Young Horses | TheHorse.com

Osteochondritis Dissecans (OCD) | Subtopics | TheHorse.com


----------



## amgThoroughbreds (Aug 14, 2013)

It has been two months since I last posted. I think I'm seeing a little growth, outward not so much up. He is getting a little ribby though so it could be a spurt. I have limited our work sessions just cause its been too hot here. We pretty much just go into the arena for some play time and free lunging. I got some stills from a video I took, sorry its a little blurry. It was out of focus


----------



## Jumping4Joy (Jan 29, 2014)

He looks so good!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amgThoroughbreds (Aug 14, 2013)

Bentley is still growing consistently. He fills out and then gets ribby again. 
His mane grows back so fast so I've decided to stop pulling it and turn him into a little western pony lol. I think he looks cute with a long mane 
I also put a bit in his mouth for the first time and surprisingly he enjoyed it. It was a sweet iron mouth with copper inlay.


----------



## HadleyBug (Jul 10, 2014)

It is obviously up to you when to start your horse.. But I don't start my Thoroughbreds under saddle until 3 1/2, and even then it's light work. I won't chance my horses soundness.

As for him being scrawny, not only is it a yearling thing, it's a Thoroughbred thing! He will fill out.. Mine do around 3-4 but sometimes later.  when his withers catch his butt he will be a good looking boy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amgThoroughbreds (Aug 14, 2013)

HadleyBug said:


> It is obviously up to you when to start your horse.. But I don't start my Thoroughbreds under saddle until 3 1/2, and even then it's light work. I won't chance my horses soundness.
> 
> As for him being scrawny, not only is it a yearling thing, it's a Thoroughbred thing! He will fill out.. Mine do around 3-4 but sometimes later.  when his withers catch his butt he will be a good looking boy!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Why does everyone keep on bringing up starting him under saddle. Seriously, I sat on him for like a minute, its not a big deal. Go yell at the futurity people that have their horses at a W/T/C at under 2 years old. When the time comes to start him he will only be doing trail rides. A 30 minute trail ride at a walk when he is 3 is not going to kill him. It would most likely be once a week.

Okay my rant is over lol. I love this horse, I have had him since he was a baby. Trust me, I am taking things very slow and would never knowingly do anything to hurt him.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

AMG Stop being so hostile and Read this. THIS is why we keep banging on about not starting a horse until he is (preferably 4)
IMHO ANYONE who is planning on starting a young horse needs to read this
http://www.equinestudies.org/ranger_2008/ranger_piece_2008_pdf1.pdf


----------



## HadleyBug (Jul 10, 2014)

amgThoroughbreds said:


> Why does everyone keep on bringing up starting him under saddle. Seriously, I sat on him for like a minute, its not a big deal. Go yell at the futurity people that have their horses at a W/T/C at under 2 years old. When the time comes to start him he will only be doing trail rides. A 30 minute trail ride at a walk when he is 3 is not going to kill him. It would most likely be once a week.
> 
> Okay my rant is over lol. I love this horse, I have had him since he was a baby. Trust me, I am taking things very slow and would never knowingly do anything to hurt him.


I wasn't trying to make you angry, and I was *not* yelling. I apologize. I was just saying when I start my horses, *not* telling you when you should start him. 

I trust you love him, and I was *not* saying you didn't.


----------



## amgThoroughbreds (Aug 14, 2013)

Merlot said:


> AMG Stop being so hostile and Read this. THIS is why we keep banging on about not starting a horse until he is (preferably 4)
> IMHO ANYONE who is planning on starting a young horse needs to read this
> http://www.equinestudies.org/ranger_2008/ranger_piece_2008_pdf1.pdf


I am not being hostile at all. I just feel like I'm being targeted. There are plenty of other people on this forum that are already riding their 2 year olds... Look at all of the for sale ads. There are horses between 2-4 that are w/t/c and even being started over fences or barrel patterns.
Yes I have read the study and others that are similar. I get the facts that they are physically not mature until later. The writer makes many references to racing thoroughbreds and futurity horses though. These horses are under extreme stress and of course there are going to be some consequences.


----------



## amgThoroughbreds (Aug 14, 2013)

I think it would just be best if I stopped posting for a while since it always ends up getting a little heated. I'm taking all pics down and will be back next year when he turns 3.


----------

